# Aquascape critique



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

Waiting for my tank to finish cycling but wanted opinions on the rock work. I do plan on adding some plants to help cover up the intake on the left. Also, i will be buying my fish in two batches and will change the rock work before i add the second batch. I plan on building up the pile on the right. For some reason the rocks look smaller in the pics than in person :-? Its a 75 gal mbuna tank and will about 20 fish once all have been added.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good overall, color looks very nice, will improve once you get some growth on it. What are you planing on keeping?? I know it's an illusion but that thing coming down in the middle makes it look like the background is split..

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I would go higher with the rocks on the right to give the tank more activity up in the upper part of the tank as well.


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

I am planning on keeping:

Pseudotropheus saulosi
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "Maingano"
Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
Synodontis multipunctatus

I was finding it hard to go higher but still keep a natural look to it. I still have plenty of rock to work with so will continue to experiment and try and find a nice balance. I can't wait for some growth either.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Acei will out grow that with in a year or so, not saying it wont work but they like a bit more room length wise..


----------



## PreposterousFish (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the color. I agree the HOB filter does make the background look split. But, I think with age it will be less noticeable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The mbuna would enjoy more rock with tighter spaces for hiding and escaping. Add some smaller rocks.

I do like the look as it is though, but more of a hap/peacock tank decor.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i would suggest you raise your intake, else you maybe sucking sand into your filter impeller.

i do agree with dj re: lots more rocks required for mbuna


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

I like the rock selection, I think the rounded type boulders look so much better than the white 'texas holey' type rock I also agree more height in the rock piles would add to the overall picture, looking forward to seeing pictures of the tank with fish added


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking forward to getting fish in myself. Would it be best to just add to the two piles and leave it open a little in the middle like it is or build it all up all the way across?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some think one big pile causes one fish to view the whole pile as his. What you want for the males is a bunch of little coves on the substrate with rocks to back and sides for markers to delineate what is his and for him to defend. No roof required. I'd try for 3 tree-trunk shapes (extending roots form the territories 360 degrees around the rock pile, higher trunk-shape in center of pile for hiding, swimming through and chasing).

Other than the isolated coves, open substrate is not of much use in a mbuna tank.


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

Before I go any higher just wanted to make sure that this was along the lines of how things should be laid out.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

:thumb: I Like the way it looks! =D>


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the tank is looking good now, too. The rocks go nicely with the background.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the way it's looking ... I would only make one side higher though.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

ozman said:


> i would suggest you raise your intake, else you maybe sucking sand into your filter impeller.
> 
> i do agree with dj re: lots more rocks required for mbuna


+1 for raising the intake. Sand grinding against your impeller in your cani$ter filter is one on the worst sounds that can come from an aquarium.
Liking the layout and lighting DP. :thumb:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I would keep it like it is but make it go higher on one side to give the tank more space to be used by the fish. The higher you go with the rocks the more the fish will swim in the upper part of the tank. Otherwise you will have a more empty upper part of your tank. IMO


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You hit a homerun with matching rocks and background. Looks sweet.


----------

